# Cube Attain GTC Pro Disc Road - mudguard compatibility



## Origamist (1 Oct 2016)

Thinking of getting this model in the sales: https://www.cube.eu/en/products/road-race/attain/cube-attain-gtc-pro-disc-greynflashred-2016/ as my new commuting rig, but I'm not sure if standard mudguards will fit the hidden frame bosses. Cube appear to offer a proprietary mudguard, but I'd really like to employ SKS Longboards.

Does anyone have any experience of this model and fitting other guards than those offered by Cube?


----------



## Goggs (1 Oct 2016)

I can't see that anything else would work very well. Perhaps brackets could be bent to fit but I'm not sure. Beautiful bike though.


----------



## samsbike (1 Oct 2016)

Thanks a lovely looking bike


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Oct 2016)

Origamist said:


> Thinking of getting this model in the sales: https://www.cube.eu/en/products/road-race/attain/cube-attain-gtc-pro-disc-greynflashred-2016/ as my new commuting rig, but I'm not sure if standard mudguards will fit the hidden frame bosses. Cube appear to offer a proprietary mudguard, but I'd really like to employ SKS Longboards.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of this model and fitting other guards than those offered by Cube?
> 
> View attachment 146113


The only picture I could find was in the RCUK review, the standard ones do not look too bad and use the hidden mounts, the rear looks fine but you could extend the front one using a flap or one of the milk bottle extensions. http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Cubeguard-Attain-Disc-Mudguard-Set_88066.htm 

It looks like the rear does attach to the BB area like normal so is a full guard but you would need to get around the no brake bridge and the I assume hidden fork\chainstay mounts.

I would see what the Cube dealer says to showing you the bike with the mudguards on it and get a feel for it, they do look okay to me but difficult to tell how sturdy they are.

My bike a GT Grade uses a plastic clip on brake bridge, but uses standard mudguard mounts on the fork/chainstay I have had no problems with the plastic clip on bridge.

From RCUK


----------



## Goggs (1 Oct 2016)

Am I weird in actually preferring the look of a bike with mudguards as opposed to without? I think that looks great.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> Am I weird in actually preferring the look of a bike with mudguards as opposed to without? I think that looks great.


Yeah I think it does look ok, the only problem I would have would be getting wet feet still from the short front guard. 

I wouldn't want someone to splash the cash on the basis of this but looking at it I reckon if you bought the Cube mudguards you could use their parts to adapt a set of normal guards. They both look like the supports bolt on the gizmo that attaches to the hidden guard mounts. You would just need to shorten them a bit


----------



## russellchapman (2 Oct 2016)

Check the CUBE website. You can find their mudguards designed specially for the bikes. I'm, a Cube owner too


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2016)

russellchapman said:


> Check the CUBE website. You can find their mudguards designed specially for the bikes. I'm, a Cube owner too



Yes, I know about the about the Cube proprietary mudguard – but I would rather avoid it if possible as I have no idea of its robustness (I have a long commute over some rough roads and canal paths). As it stands, it looks decidedly plastic and is too short (I hope it could take a flap up front). If someone can reassure me that they are tough and will not snap after 6 months - please speak up!

Given that no one else has attempted a bodge with standard mudguards, I’m now thinking about the Pinnacle 5 or 6, Kona Roadhouse/Esatto DDL or the Synapse Adventure (which comes with sturdy looking aluminium guards). BTW, I did email Cube and am awaiting a reply.

@Andrew_P – thanks for your help. I’m not sure I want to risk buying the bike and then have to deal with mudguard issues and fettling straight off the bat - with uncertain results.


----------



## Goggs (3 Oct 2016)

This shop..

http://www.cyclistdiscount.co.uk/-accessories-

..is listed as a Cube dealer & I think it's pretty close to you. Why not phone them up and see if they have the mudguards in stock? Pay them a visit and see if they're up to scratch.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2016)

Origamist said:


> Yes, I know about the about the Cube proprietary mudguard – but I would rather avoid it if possible as I have no idea of its robustness (I have a long commute over some rough roads and canal paths). As it stands, it looks decidedly plastic and is too short (I hope it could take a flap up front). If someone can reassure me that they are tough and will not snap after 6 months - please speak up!
> 
> Given that no one else has attempted a bodge with standard mudguards, I’m now thinking about the Pinnacle 5 or 6, Kona Roadhouse/Esatto DDL or the Synapse Adventure (which comes with sturdy looking aluminium guards). BTW, I did email Cube and am awaiting a reply.
> 
> @Andrew_P – thanks for your help. I’m not sure I want to risk buying the bike and then have to deal with mudguard issues and fettling straight off the bat - with uncertain results.


I was in the same situation this time last year, for years I had put up with using a road bike with raceblades etc and hated it in the winter, I was leaning towards a Merida 5000 disc which only took special mudguards I took the view that they would probably end up as a 6 monthly consumable much like tyres and as long as they kept me dry and last 3+ months I was getting value.

Then I looked at the GT Grade and it qualified on most things and seemed a reasonable compromise for winter riding, I ended up getting the Ultegra version and to be honest it has been a brilliant bike and for the first time in 5 years I have two perfect bikes for all seasons. I have had the Grade running 30mm S-One tubeless tyres and still had full mudguards. They don't rattle or wobble give full protecyion and are now a year old and not been touched since they were put on, luxury!

It got rave reviews on Bikeradar and Wiggle sometimes have cracking deal on ex-demo one. Bias opinion would be it is the perfect commuter


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> This shop..
> 
> http://www.cyclistdiscount.co.uk/-accessories-
> 
> ..is listed as a Cube dealer & I think it's pretty close to you. Why not phone them up and see if they have the mudguards in stock? Pay them a visit and see if they're up to scratch.



Thanks. That's a possibility - a visual inspection might help to allay my fears, but it’s not quite the same as testing them over an extended period on a bumpy commute.


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I was in the same situation this time last year, for years I had put up with using a road bike with raceblades etc and hated it in the winter, I was leaning towards a Merida 5000 disc which only took special mudguards I took the view that they would probably end up as a 6 monthly consumable much like tyres and as long as they kept me dry and last 3+ months I was getting value.
> 
> Then I looked at the GT Grade and it qualified on most things and seemed a reasonable compromise for winter riding, I ended up getting the Ultegra version and to be honest it has been a brilliant bike and for the first time in 5 years I have two perfect bikes for all seasons. I have had the Grade running 30mm S-One tubeless tyres and still had full mudguards. They don't rattle or wobble give full protecyion and are now a year old and not been touched since they were put on, luxury!
> 
> It got rave reviews on Bikeradar and Wiggle sometimes have cracking deal on ex-demo one. Bias opinion would be it is the perfect commuter



On purely aesthetic grounds, I had dismissed the GT Grade, but I have seen some 2016 models on offer. I'll take a second look...thanks


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2016)

Yeah it has had taken a swipe from the ugly stick!


----------



## Winston1192 (6 Oct 2016)

Got one with the guards fitted


----------



## Origamist (9 Oct 2016)

Winston1192 - how do you find the guards? Any rattles or problems so far? What size frame is that - 56 or 58?

I'm really taken with the Cube. At a touch over 1000 quid, the spec is really good for the money. If the guards Cube make are OK, I'll go for it.


----------



## Winston1192 (10 Oct 2016)

I'm 6-1 and the frame is a 60 but it did feel a bit of a stretch at first due to the long hoods, I fixed that with different bars and am now used to it. It isn't the lightest bike but it's very comfortable especially after I put the carbon post on it and I have took some KOMs of the tdy lads on my 40 mile round trip to work and back. It loves to descend as I've had it on 30% hills of the North York moors, as far as the guards go they went on nice and easy and are light, but only done a 40 mile run in light rain and 30mph winds but no complains as the bike came back reasonably clean, just make sure there fitted with a torque wrench


----------



## Origamist (10 Oct 2016)

Winston1192 said:


> I'm 6-1 and the frame is a 60 but it did feel a bit of a stretch at first due to the long hoods, I fixed that with different bars and am now used to it. It isn't the lightest bike but it's very comfortable especially after I put the carbon post on it and I have took some KOMs of the tdy lads on my 40 mile round trip to work and back. It loves to descend as I've had it on 30% hills of the North York moors, as far as the guards go they went on nice and easy and are light, but only done a 40 mile run in light rain and 30mph winds but no complains as the bike came back reasonably clean, just make sure there fitted with a torque wrench



Thanks – that’s v helpful.

I’m a smidge taller that you, but I’d opt for the 58 as the headtubes are tall on the Attain and I like a bit more drop from saddle to the bars.

As the mudguards did not fall off on your 40 mile ride, I’m going to pull the trigger this afternoon. Thanks for the tip re: torque wrench.


----------



## Origamist (11 Oct 2016)

Bike and guards ordered. Will be arriving tomorrow. 

I'm almost excited.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Oct 2016)

Origamist said:


> Bike and guards ordered. Will be arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I'm almost excited.


Too excited to comment yet :-)


----------



## Origamist (15 Oct 2016)

Excitement has subsided...

Bike is here and saddle, pedals, cages all swopped over. A good 1.5kg lighter than my Genesis. Slight bit of pad rub on the front hydraulic caliper and I'm not sure how to adjust the pads to eliminate it. Had a quick spin and was very happy with the handling. Removed the spacers and the fit is almost there, but might need a longer stem. Will commute on Monday and see how it goes. I take it there shouldn't be a problem with lighty greasing the threads of the thru axles?

More worryingly, and as I feared, the mudguards do not inspire confidence. Initial set up was OK, but the rubber pads that protect the frame are prone to move and I noticed a bit of rubbing when going around the block. The plastic seatstay bridge in particular looks flimsy and seems to move. Can't torque it down too much in case of damaging the seatstays. Will fettle some more tmrw.


----------



## 6507Brown (26 Oct 2016)

Origamist said:


> Excitement has subsided...
> 
> Bike is here and saddle, pedals, cages all swopped over. A good 1.5kg lighter than my Genesis. Slight bit of pad rub on the front hydraulic caliper and I'm not sure how to adjust the pads to eliminate it. Had a quick spin and was very happy with the handling. Removed the spacers and the fit is almost there, but might need a longer stem. Will commute on Monday and see how it goes. I take it there shouldn't be a problem with lighty greasing the threads of the thru axles?
> 
> More worryingly, and as I feared, the mudguards do not inspire confidence. Initial set up was OK, but the rubber pads that protect the frame are prone to move and I noticed a bit of rubbing when going around the block. The plastic seatstay bridge in particular looks flimsy and seems to move. Can't torque it down too much in case of damaging the seatstays. Will fettle some more tmrw.



Any update on the bike and mudguards combination? I'm thinking of getting the same.


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2016)

Steerer needs chopping and a 10mm longer stem will be fitted when it finally arrives from Ribble.


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2016)

6507Brown said:


> Any update on the bike and mudguards combination? I'm thinking of getting the same.



The guards have stayed put, so far. Clearance is tightish on 17mm internal rims and nominal 25c tyres. Grit and leaves do clog a little bit and it's worth noting that the Cubeguards do not have a safety release fitting. I'm happy with the bike, but I wish Cube had put standard eyelets on the bike and then it would be ideal for me.


----------



## GrahamG (29 Oct 2016)

I've just fitted some to the women's version for the better half. I wasn't impressed either, but at least once those right angle adaptors and seatstay bridge are fitted, SKS guards could quite easily be fitted, if not as prettily!


----------



## Jamesie (4 Nov 2016)

Hi, Just wondered how you are getting on with the mudguards. I am considering this bike but am concerned by the Cube specific mudguard option; I want the bike as for commuting and winter training/clubrides and therefore mudguards are essential. I would really appreciate your opinion?? Also, would the mudguards take 28mm tyres?


----------



## Goggs (4 Nov 2016)

I hope you guys are emailing Cube with feedback as to the efficacy of their mudguards.


----------



## Bensporty (7 Nov 2016)

Really interesting read thanks 

I've been comparing the Whyte Suffolk against the pinnacle arkose 3 .
Now I've stumbled across the cube so not sure which to go for.

Think the geometry on the white and pinnacle is more relaxed for long winter rides - these are adventure type bikes whereas the cube is a race bike with discs ?

Also concerned as wanted a bike to fit sks full mudguards and 30mm tyres . Doesn't look like you can do that with the cube ?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Origamist (7 Nov 2016)

Jamesie said:


> Hi, Just wondered how you are getting on with the mudguards. I am considering this bike but am concerned by the Cube specific mudguard option; I want the bike as for commuting and winter training/clubrides and therefore mudguards are essential. I would really appreciate your opinion?? Also, would the mudguards take 28mm tyres?



The mudguards are OK. They would not be ideal for club rides though - the coverage front and rear is inadequate. You could bodge some flaps, but I have not bothered. I don't like the plastic seatstay bridge that you torque up and it squeezes the seatstays keeping the guard in place. I have had to retighten a few of the other bolts too.

You might get 28s on, but it would be tight. I'll check at the weekend. 

All that said, they have not self-destructed yet.

The headset bearing size is odd, it seems unique to Cube(?), meaning replacements will be expensive and via Cube dealers.

Wheels have stayed true, brakes are solid and it is a comfortable ride. I've now fitted a 120mm stem and have bought a 42t asymmetric narrow/wide chainring to replace the double when the cassette wears. I'll go for a SRAM 11-28 model as that gives me a good range and puts me in 42/14 for much of my commute and this gives a good chainline.

If anyone else has any questions, let me know.

At its current sale price of £999 it represents very good value, if you can live with the mudguard compromise.


----------



## Origamist (7 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> I hope you guys are emailing Cube with feedback as to the efficacy of their mudguards.



As they've only replied to 1/2 of my emails, I'm not sure I'll bother at the moment. However, I'm going to see how they perform over winter and then I might give them some constructive feedback.


----------



## Origamist (7 Nov 2016)

Bensporty said:


> Really interesting read thanks
> 
> I've been comparing the Whyte Suffolk against the pinnacle arkose 3 .
> Now I've stumbled across the cube so not sure which to go for.
> ...



You won't get 30c tyres and Cubeguards on with the stock wheelset even with lower tyre pressures. Looking at the clearances you could fit 30c tyres without guards though.

I'd not say the geometry is racey, more audax/sportive-like. It is more road specific than the Pinnacle or Whyte you mention though.


----------



## Bensporty (10 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

So with mudguards do you think 28mm tyres would fit as you said your 25s are tight 

Also I noticed the 56 frame seems on small size - wonder whether I would need 58 . I'm 6ft 

Cheers


----------



## Origamist (13 Nov 2016)

Bensporty said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So with mudguards do you think 28mm tyres would fit as you said your 25s are tight
> 
> ...



I tried a 28mm Michelin Pro 4 Endurance v2 on the back and it fitted with a bit of fettling. The clearance was very tight and I'd be a bit wary of things rubing/jamming, particularly in autumn. 

At 6ft I think a 58 would be fine, but it depends on your individual proportions and your preferred riding style.


----------



## Origamist (24 Dec 2016)

With Raw mudflaps fitted the protection is much better. The only outstanding issue is the short length of the guard protruding from under the forks - cycling through standing water I get a bit of spray in my body/face and over the handlebars.


----------



## Jamesd-IE (25 Jan 2017)

Nope you don't mind me dragging up this thread, I've purchased the cube attain disc too and I'm running 28mm 4 seasons on it but on my last 2 spins the rear guard has loosened on me on the bridge and started rubbing badly. 

I've given it a squeeze with an Allen key but it seems to slip down and the rubber pads slide up, reading the instructions it says to tighten the bridge bolt to 4 to 5 newtons, that seems very tight and I'm wondering if anyone has done this and no problem?


----------



## Origamist (7 Feb 2017)

Jamesd-IE said:


> Nope you don't mind me dragging up this thread, I've purchased the cube attain disc too and I'm running 28mm 4 seasons on it but on my last 2 spins the rear guard has loosened on me on the bridge and started rubbing badly.
> 
> I've given it a squeeze with an Allen key but it seems to slip down and the rubber pads slide up, reading the instructions it says to tighten the bridge bolt to 4 to 5 newtons, that seems very tight and I'm wondering if anyone has done this and no problem?



Yes, that's what I did - 4.5 Nm. The bridge hasn't budged. I suspect the seatstays can tolerate considerably higher.


----------



## Jamesd-IE (7 Feb 2017)

Origamist said:


> Yes, that's what I did - 4.5 Nm. The bridge hasn't budged. I suspect the seatstays can tolerate considerably higher.


Thank you - I will do that and that should solve my problem.


----------



## Jamesd-IE (17 Feb 2017)

Thanks Origamist - thanks did the trick and no movement since. Im running the cube guards over 28mm Conti 4 seasons and no issues.


----------



## Origamist (4 Jul 2017)

Cube guards have died. I had hoped to get a year out of them, but a few months short of that. 

Plastic stays have chewed the mudguard and they will no longer stay put. One set of stays only at the rear now. I give them 6 weeks until complete failure. Front Cube guard is holding up however.


----------



## Origamist (17 Oct 2017)

Well, the Cube guards with only one pair of rear stays are still holding up. This is surprising. However, knowing that they will not last forever, I tried to buy a new pair at the weekend. It was not possible though as they had been withdrawn from sale - seemingly due to too many failures - who knew!

As it is, Cube are now saying a v2 Cubeguard will be out in 2018. I'll have to hope that the v1s can last a few more months.


----------



## Royboy0876 (12 Nov 2017)

first post on here as have been following this thread for a while now... I gave up on cube supplying any mudguards so have fitted sks bluemells 35mm with adaptors from sks to screw in the offset holes in forks and rear.. these adaptors were only £2-50 a pair and I just had to thin the rubber mount on the front mudguard arms to allow it to fit between the adaptor.. the rear was fine as it was metal so thinner..the missing seat stay mount was cured by using the bow tie adaptor that comes with a set of giant defy specific mudguards and this cable ties neatly and securely in place.. I had to male a little extender to go from the bowtie to the mudguard eye as the distance was too much because it sits a bit higher than the cube clamp on thing which you cant get anyway..the result is I am running 28mm gp400s on hunt aero disc wheels which are quite wide with no rubbing at all on 500 miles of riding in all weathers..overall very pleased with the bike and I think these guards will last much longer than the cube ones which I doubt will ever be made again


----------



## Jamesd-IE (10 Jan 2018)

Royboy0876 said:


> first post on here as have been following this thread for a while now... I gave up on cube supplying any mudguards so have fitted sks bluemells 35mm with adaptors from sks to screw in the offset holes in forks and rear.. these adaptors were only £2-50 a pair and I just had to thin the rubber mount on the front mudguard arms to allow it to fit between the adaptor.. the rear was fine as it was metal so thinner..the missing seat stay mount was cured by using the bow tie adaptor that comes with a set of giant defy specific mudguards and this cable ties neatly and securely in place.. I had to male a little extender to go from the bowtie to the mudguard eye as the distance was too much because it sits a bit higher than the cube clamp on thing which you cant get anyway..the result is I am running 28mm gp400s on hunt aero disc wheels which are quite wide with no rubbing at all on 500 miles of riding in all weathers..overall very pleased with the bike and I think these guards will last much longer than the cube ones which I doubt will ever be made again



Hi and thanks, have you any photos of your install?


----------



## Jamesd-IE (10 Jan 2018)

Jamesd-IE said:


> Thanks Origamist - thanks did the trick and no movement since. Im running the cube guards over 28mm Conti 4 seasons and no issues.


Mine have been going fine since install, bike is only used in the winter so helps, the back one has gotten a bit loose but fine. I was lucky enough to purchase 2 sets of the cubeguards with the bike so have a new set in a box just in case these give up.


----------



## Origamist (28 Jan 2018)

Royboy0876 said:


> first post on here as have been following this thread for a while now... I gave up on cube supplying any mudguards so have fitted sks bluemells 35mm with adaptors from sks to screw in the offset holes in forks and rear.. these adaptors were only £2-50 a pair and I just had to thin the rubber mount on the front mudguard arms to allow it to fit between the adaptor.. the rear was fine as it was metal so thinner..the missing seat stay mount was cured by using the bow tie adaptor that comes with a set of giant defy specific mudguards and this cable ties neatly and securely in place.. I had to male a little extender to go from the bowtie to the mudguard eye as the distance was too much because it sits a bit higher than the cube clamp on thing which you cant get anyway..the result is I am running 28mm gp400s on hunt aero disc wheels which are quite wide with no rubbing at all on 500 miles of riding in all weathers..overall very pleased with the bike and I think these guards will last much longer than the cube ones which I doubt will ever be made again



A wise move and good to know your work around. 

I contacted Cube again about the mudguards and they now recommend the Crud Roadracer MK3! If they are persisting with the Cubeguard re-design, I have no idea when it will be. 

Strangely though, my rear Cubeguard is soldiering on with one stay. However, I'm thinking about getting a new frame with proper mudguard compatibility and better tyre clearance in a few months.

I always felt I made the wrong choice with the Attain, but the price swayed me...

PS In the photo above my water botle cage is upside down, it took me 3 months to realise


----------



## Jamesd-IE (7 Jun 2018)

These mudguards are now available again from cube, ordered 2 sets today of them.


----------



## Alask (13 Jun 2018)

Jamesd-IE said:


> These mudguards are now available again from cube, ordered 2 sets today of them.



Not sure if I’m missing something blindingly obvious, but I could only see the trekking guards on the cube site and I’m assuming those aren’t the right ones based on the picture?

You wouldn’t happen to have a link to the actual guards would you?


----------



## Jamesd-IE (13 Jun 2018)

Here you go, https://www.infinitycycles.co.uk/858/products/cube-mudguard-attain.aspx
I got 2 sets of them delivered to me today in Ireland from them so delighted.


----------



## Alask (14 Jun 2018)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## UKChris79 (28 Jun 2018)

So i have a 2018 Attain GTC Race disc, and it appears that there is no nut (on mine at least) under the forks to fit the front mud gard, can anyone else check thairs and let me know if I am alone or this is a change to the design.


----------



## Tiger10 (9 Jul 2018)

I have a older model of attain but I'm sure there's a threaded hole underneath the forks.


----------



## UKChris79 (11 Jul 2018)

It looks like there is a fault with the fork, Cube are investigating.


----------



## Oofol (25 Jul 2018)

UKChris79 said:


> It looks like there is a fault with the fork, Cube are investigating.


Any news on this? I have a Attain Race Disc 2017 and there is no hole on the back of the forks either - from what I can feel it looks like there might be some threaded hole from down below but didnt have a chance to take off the wheel to check it yet..


----------



## UKChris79 (31 Jul 2018)

No news yet, I have two bike shops in contact with cube, (bike supplyer and mudguard supplier) bot of which have told me that cube are "investigating". I am surprised that the 2017 would have an issue without it being highlighted by now.


----------



## Oofol (2 Aug 2018)

Just to double check - we are talking here about this hole
https://vanhawks.zendesk.com/hc/en-...265846/Fork_Crown_Fender_Mount__Close-up_.jpg


----------



## UKChris79 (6 Aug 2018)

Nope, it from the bottom of the fork looking up (you have to remove the wheel)


----------



## Nick555 (8 Oct 2018)

Jamesd-IE said:


> Here you go, https://www.infinitycycles.co.uk/858/products/cube-mudguard-attain.aspx
> I got 2 sets of them delivered to me today in Ireland from them so delighted.



Hi, can you let me know if your Cubeguard mk2 has "item#:13777" on the box by the bar code or is this only the Cubeguard mk1? - Not sure if ive been sent the old model! 
Does anyone know any tell-tale differences between them?


----------



## pgilgunn (1 Dec 2018)

Hi Origamist

I really like your bike in the photo, can you tell me the mudflaps you have on the Cubguards they look a lot longer than anything I have seen and look like they will be really good in group rides to keep the spray off the guys behind

Thanks


----------



## Origamist (3 Jan 2019)

pgilgunn said:


> Hi Origamist
> 
> I really like your bike in the photo, can you tell me the mudflaps you have on the Cubguards they look a lot longer than anything I have seen and look like they will be really good in group rides to keep the spray off the guys behind
> 
> Thanks



Sorry for missing this. They are Raw mud flaps - you can get different lengths and widths from their website. 

In other news, I bodged an SKS longboard at the rear. It fits well and is stable. I didn't bother with the front as the Cubeguard is holding up.


----------

